# My First Fattie.....In A While - Q-View



## xjcamaro (Jan 7, 2011)

So i got an urge to make a fatty the other day so i picked up all the stuff to do it and got it read tonight. I havent done a fattie in probably two years, and the one i did wasnt all that great, i think i used too much sausage (i got a 2 lb pack and tried to only use half of it) and i didnt stuff it enough, so it was more like just a sausage roll. This time i got just the lb, read alot about others fatties, and stuffed it pretty good. Last time i just wrapped it with bacon, but this time i tried the weave. This is my first weave and i have to say it is really easy to do.

This fattie consists of sausage, of course. A layer of pepperoni, lots of mozz cheese, then olives and mushrooms and some of my home made pepper rings, topped with a little bit a sauce. The whole thing rolled up pretty nice, nice and fat!

Here is the prep Qview, i will be hunting tomorrow and smoking it later for sort of a snack.

Sausage rolled out.








Layer of peperoni and mozz cheese.







Some olives, mushrooms and my homemade pepper rings.







Now a little sauce!







Rolled up.







The weave. This is really easier than it looks.







Rolled up on the fatty to sit in the fridge over night.







Im glad that my grandparents bought wax paper like it was going out of style back when it was the thing to do to wrap everything in wax paper. Im still using some and they have both been past away for 5+ years. There was alot!

More to come after the smoke!


----------



## griff (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good!  Can't wait for the finished Q-view!


----------



## rp ribking (Jan 7, 2011)

Xj, Wowe thats looks like a great fattie is it a "pizza fattie".

I told a few guys at work, give me your ingredients and I will make the fattie for you, so I can practice making them.

My Great Aunt purchased the same thing back in the day except it was aluminum foil, so I have a lot.

Can't wait till the fattie is done. Good Qview


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 7, 2011)

I guess you could call it a pizza fattie, or italian fattie. Either or, it will all taste the same! Delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow!

That Fattie looks awesome!

Every step is perfect!

Can't wait for the finished pics & the slices MMMMmmmmm........

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice job! What kind of sausage did you use?


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

That fatty looks super tasty! Hope we get to see a sliced shot. Are your peppers jalapenos?

"Im glad that my grandparents bought wax paper like it was going out of style back when it was the thing to do to wrap everything in wax paper. Im still using some and they have both been past away for 5+ years. There was alot!"  had to LOL at this!  My gramma used her extra bathtub and her dishwasher as a pantry, since every shelf was already stocked. When we had to clean out her place, finding all the stashes just cracked us up.   She loved a bargain! also, having something to share with others if they needed it was really important to her.  You never left her place empty-handed.


----------



## porked (Jan 8, 2011)

Great story BarbeQueen, it is amazing what our grandparents used to do as far as stocking up on certain items. It was like they wouldn't ever have another chance to buy something again. And xjcamaro, that fattie looks fantastic! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 8, 2011)

I just put it in the smoker. So i will have sliced pics later tonight.

Those peppers are not jalepenos, they are hungarian hot wax peppers. Grown and processed by myself.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 8, 2011)

All done and it was delicous. Much better than my first one i did. I can still only eat one or two peices before the sausage becomes to much for me. But the filling was good. I smoked it with hickory at anywhere from 240-260* to 170* internal, took about 2.5 hrs. Lots of juices inside. I was scared to grab it to take it out of the smoker it felt like it was going to explode. Then when i pulled the thermometer out the juices came gushing out. I must have sealed it up pretty good that it held it all in. I had a drip pan under it but all that was in it was bacon grease. Check out the smoke ring in the one picture. Here is you finshed Qview.

Into the smoker







Smoking.







Out of ]the smoker.







Sliced.

 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Layed out.







End peice layed out, check out the smoke ring depth.







My wife said that meat on the outside isnt cooked the whole way, its pink. I said look at the meat in the middle, its cooked. That pink is the smoke ring, there is no way that the meat in the middle got cooked and the meat on the outside didnt. lol

I might have to try a breakfast or pancake fattie, something with some real contrasting flavors. Something with a sweet twist.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 8, 2011)

Whoa!! VERY pretty, indeed. That looks FULL of good flavor!! and 2 good slices of fatty is not being a dainty eater - you gotta save some for sammies next day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome !!!!

Man, you had that baby sealed up the tightest I ever saw!!

Great job!

Bear


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya, i thought it was going to leak cause there was a couple spots that didnt look like it sealed well but i guess it did, i thought i was going to get squirted with the juice when pulled the thermo out. That thing just ballooned up!

I probably could have just drank the juice that came out, it was that good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats a great looking Fattie. I'm even sure that Bob Marley would be happy lighting up that fattie.


----------

